# pHpMyAdmin



## marcosd (Oct 30, 2019)

One week I try unsuccessfully to open the PhPadmin form config.inc.php file. I've tried everything, browsed through various queries on Google, changed permission from the phpmyadmin directory and the config file. The strange thing is that the index.php file opens. I updated lib as php 7.0 I use apache 2.4. I hope someone can help me discover my eventual failure.


----------



## joneum@ (Oct 31, 2019)

What exactly do you mean by "don't open" the config.inc.php file?

Please note, PHP 7.0 is EOL.
Default is PHP 7.2.


----------



## marcosd (Oct 31, 2019)

marcosd said:


> One week I try unsuccessfully to open the PhPadmin form config.inc.php file. I've tried everything, browsed through various queries on Google, changed permission from the phpmyadmin directory and the config file. The strange thing is that the index.php file opens. I updated lib as php 7.0 I use apache 2.4. I hope someone can help me discover my eventual failure.





joneum@ said:


> What exactly do you mean by "don't open" the config.inc.php file?
> 
> Please note, PHP 7.0 is EOL.
> Default is PHP 7.2.


what I see when I trigger url: localhost / phpmyadmin nobrowser. is the index.php page and not the form with the code described in the config.inc.php file, msql database usage interface. The database access framework  config.inc.php does not return to the main page.
I actually use php 7.3.11


----------



## SirDice (Oct 31, 2019)

marcosd could you please stop double and triple posting?


----------



## simeo (Oct 31, 2019)

You must add some things on httpd.conf:

1) Check you have PHP7 module activated

        LoadModule php7_module        libexec/apache24/libphp7.so

2) Ask apache to parse index.php 

<IfModule dir_module>
    DirectoryIndex * index.php *index.html
</IfModule>


3) In mime_module section add:

    AddType application/x-httpd-php .php
    AddType application/x-httpd-php-source .phps

   <FilesMatch "\.php$">
        SetHandler application/x-httpd-php
    </FilesMatch>
    <FilesMatch "\.phps$">
        SetHandler application/x-httpd-php-source
   </FilesMatch>


Restart apache24 and try again

#service restart apache24


----------

